
Uber board member cracks joke about women at Uber event on harassment - liareye
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Uber-board-member-cracks-inappropriate-joke-11217457.php
======
xupybd
Not sure what is going on with that site, but it's crashing my Chrome tabs
every time.

